# Twins baseball "2005"



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I gotta see a Twins topic this season. It's early but so far Santana was the only pitcher to shut down Chicago's offense, Morneau is still dazed after his hit in the head and on the 15 day. Silva is probably done till the allstar break . Boston and NewYork are a given to contend, hopefully this can be the year to go deeper, but it's off to an iffy start with the injuries. Definately need Mauer to contribute.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GOod game tonight!! Stewart driving in that that game winner..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Injuries are killer, but I'm pretty optimistic this year. I guess what I mean is, we're raising more great prospects for teams that will pay them. 8)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

alot of people are picking the twins to go all the way this year, Its going to depend on the young guys stepping up and of course solid pitching, Mays didnt look very good tonight, I hope he steps it up coming off the surgery he hasn't played for so long I was glad to see him back, and I dont know about Radke he scares me at times, but only time will tell. It's weird seeing pierzynski playing for the Sox after he was always talking smack about them when he was on the Twins. I hope this is the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Radke isn't enough of a power pitcher to help against the big guns like New York and Boston. He will do fine against the weak sister teams but will get eaten up in the playoffs as usual. That is why we won't go deep in the playoffs.
Also interesting that the White Sox are trying to play Twins style baseball instead of trying to overpower everyone. They just don't have the talent to do it though and will fade in the end!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha! ESPN's Peter Gammonds picked Minnesota over the Cubs in the World Series this year. I'd buy tickets to the Series if that happened! 

Yeah, nice game last night, come from behind, 9th inning victories are the saaaweeetest!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, all the analysts are trying to make the sexy pick and pick minnesota. We all know deep down it's between the bo-sox and the spankee's in the american league.

I sure hope the twins don't follow the t-wolves lead and drastically underachieve.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

The Twins will be fine. Radke will get his run support this year, Silva's knee will be OK, and Mays will come back after being gone last year and have a stellar year. Lohse will even pitch well this year. So well in fact that old man Mulholland won't need to be a starter. Santana will only get better, if that is possible.

As far as hitting, we just need to get into the rythem. We will be fine. There are 155 games left so at this point, I am very optimistic.

Give us the month of April to get into form, get used to playing games every day, and get all the kinks out and we will be slicing through the division like no ones business.

My son was ill and ended up with a hospital stay on Wednesday and Thursday. I had tickets for the home opener and Santana's Cy Young award ceremony. I was disappointed, but I needed to be with my wife and son.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tough loss tonight...


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah tonights loss hurt :******:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

GO on strike please!!!!!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

The Sox are tough. Konerko, Everett, and the pitching staff is no slouch.

However, I am not ready to concede the division just yet!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The ChiSox are prennial floppers, they always seem to get off to a good start and piss it down their leg. I don't think any of us twins fans really mind about the urine stream that is oh so familiar to the Sox though.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

We have a much tougher division this year than the past three. Not only are the Sox looking good but the Tigers and Cleveland are not going to be pushovers. I still think we are going to win the division but we are not going to be able to have the slumps like we have the past few years, and still win it.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Our pitching is still the best, but buerhle, garcia and the boys are pretty good. Our bats are still below average and we are gonna need some guys to get hot . You can't win consistently scoring 3-4 runs a game.

They had the bases loaded 2x i saw last night and both times hit into double plays.....yuck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tori is the double play wonder.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Another tough one tonight. :-? They can get guys on base but can't do much more.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, Radke really gives up the long balls. Nice plays in the outfield but they just couldn't score any runs.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

The last couple years they've had their ups and downs. I think this year the "downs" will be minimized and when the pitching staff is healthy and on a roll, they'll be hard to beat.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Radke is so far past his prime its rediculous.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A little run support would help. Timely hitting took a 2 day vacation in Chicago plain and simple. I haven't seen a 2 game series with that many poor at bats in the clutch from them in years. Santana tonight, I love watching this guy throw.
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was not at all impressed with the Sox middle relievers or their starters for that matter. They gave us so many walks, we just didn't capitalize on them. We will get better hitting as the season progresses.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Can someone please get a hit when the bases are loaded.......COME ON!!!!!

Radke will be fine. His era always hovers around 4, but his run support is usually about 2.

The batting is well below average thus far. In the last 2 games they have the bases loaded with 1 out 3 times that i remember.......ZERO RUNS.....that is unacceptable. A sac fly scores 1 for cripes sake. A phricking bunt even might. No, lets hit into a double play, have someon strike out, or have the infield fly rule called. It's making me sick.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

hook, that would have been a splendid time for one of those cute little puking emoticons


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Santana picks up 17th win in a row tonight :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, color me excited, I got tickets to Sunday's game in the 'dome to see Santana start. I hope everything goes as planned and he does! I'm looking forward to seeing him pitch!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Nick you lucky devil. I had tickets to opening day in the dome and the next Saturday, but my son wound up sick so I didn't get to go. I still hope to make a game or two this summer. Make sure to enjoy a dome dog and cold one for me! Don't forget yoru 'Circle Me Bert' sign!! We will get together sometime and fish.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, I remember you saying that Boy! Too bad for you, but like I said before, family is more important! Hope all is well and that we can in fact get some fishing in together some time...maybe a bassin' night in May sometime...the weeks around memorial day have been productive for me in the past!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

My wife is actually going to go to Hillsboro with Joshua May 6, 7th and 8th, so I am planning on doing a lot of fishing. I was talking with a cousin of mine and we were thinking of doing Devils Lake, but we haven't come up with any concrete plans.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Santana opening and Nathan closing - quite the duo so far this year. Their stats are unreal.

Hope I didn't curse them by saying that.....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

GUH!

Only WHEN I'M IN ATTENDANCE would Santana throw a two-hitter and LOSE. Unbelievable!  I'm a jinx, a curse, a bad luck charm.

That eighth inning was the best shot to get some runs on the board and Matty LeCroy GIDP'd it away. Frustrating to watch, but I did find that this was the first Twins game I would go to the bathroom while the Twins were batting, just so I wouldn't miss Santana pitching.

Guererro just crushed that homer. If it hadn't hit the post, it woulda been DEEEEEP in the Homerun Porch area, and maybe even upper deck.

Ah well, still a lot of fun to be there, and I had a great time with my girlfriend, so no complaints other than ruining Santana's streak for him. I'll take the blame on this one, Twins fans. But I'll share it with Bartolo Colon and the lack of lumber on the Twins' part. :x


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the Twins set a record for most ground outs in a single game. The rally killer dp ball in the 8th really stung but credit Colon, he wanted this game badly after the shelling he took in his last outing against Newyork and it was bad luck for the Twins that they had to face him when they did.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone else think that Terry Mullhuland should give it up? I mean figure it out..Every time he comes in it is like watching monkey's use tools for the first time.. They need to get rid of him and bring someone else up.. He should know he is done too..
Bandhunter


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The only reason they are keeping him is that he is lefthanded and throws strikes.He basically appears in games where they are way ahead or way behind.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Juan Rincon has been suspended for 10 days for substance abuse.Using steroids.Twins have called up Scott Baker from Rochester.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know if they know for sure if it is steroids, they said on the radio that it was a banned substance. I think there are banned substances that are not steroids aren't there????


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Since Nick is willing to take the blame, I will let him take it!!! That and the fact that LeCroy hit into a double play with the bases loaded. I actually was watching the game with my son on my lap and I told him they should bring in LeCroy to pich hit(like he would know what I was saying-he only 18 months)and i was all excited when they did it and all of a sudden --bam-inning over, rally killed.

We really need to start hitting with the bases loaded.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They said...."perfomance enhancing drugs"....usually that is steroids.Could be amphetemines I suppose.

The automatic 10 day suspension is for performance enhancing drugs only.....some kind of steroids.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am still speechless.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

BandHunter said:


> Anyone else think that Terry Mullhuland should give it up? I mean figure it out..Every time he comes in it is like watching monkey's use tools for the first time.. They need to get rid of him and bring someone else up.. He should know he is done too..
> Bandhunter


I totally agree with you, Terry needs to hang it up. Every time he starts pitching I just change the channel because its like batting practice for the opposing team.


----------



## defendthehunt (Dec 11, 2004)

As much of a Minnesota fan as I am, I am sure sick of our sports teams being the poster children for what NOT to do.

Twins players on Steroids...ok performance enhancing drugs...

Wolves trying to work under the table deals (Joe Smith) and losing YEARS of draft picks.

Vikings missing the time cut off for their draft picks, trading away the future for Hershel Walker (yes I was thrilled when he went for nearly 200 yards his first game, but I dont' remember another game he played...), picking a super talent receiver - with no maturity, coach scalping tickets, etc etc.

Gophers - the NCAA poster child for rules violations.

MAYBE we should follow the rules since we SUCK at cheating!!!! :eyeroll:

Oh well, I am still a minnesota teams sport addict - GO TWINS!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

defendthehunt said:


> As much of a Minnesota fan as I am, I am sure sick of our sports teams being the poster children for what NOT to do.
> 
> Twins players on Steroids...ok performance enhancing drugs...
> 
> ...


Ya, you pretty much summed it up. But I've still got my original homer hanky.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...and just think we won both our world series by messing with the vents in the dome. Kirby never would have hit that homer in Game 6 in '91 if he wouldn't have been hitting into the wind! :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

every fan counts...............literally :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

another gross loss tonight, Tori needs to clutch up sometime when hes at bat when the games on the line. :******: :******:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

....and another win for the Sox. :roll: I keep telling myself they are going to slow down, but they just keep plugging away. They have to slow down sometime....don't they? :huh:

We need our bats to start heating up. Our pitching is one of the best in the league but we can't expect them to win when we can only put up 2 runs.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> We need our bats to start heating up.


I'd settle for piss warm at this point. Here is the season summary in a nut shell. 5 for 38 with bases loaded. Ouch.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> We need our bats to start heating up. Our pitching is one of the best in the league but we can't expect them to win when we can only put up 2 runs.


They are warming up today,without Mauer,Mourneau....they are ahead 9-0 in the eighth....Radke working on a 1 hitter.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

sox just keep on winning, unbelievable :eyeroll:


----------

